# Working as a doctor in Germany



## Radio_Kasr (May 15, 2013)

Hello all!

I would like to get some information on working as a doctor in Germany.

I graduated from a German school, so I can speak very good German. I have a "Abitur Zeugnis". I also graduated from a medical school in Egypt. 

I would like to continue working in Germany as a doctor, and also to do my Masters degree in Germany. 

Does anyone have more information for me about this? Did anyone have a similar story that they can share with me? I really appreciate any help I can get.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------

